
How to Write Functional Specs; Spec Spectrum: Elevator Pitch to Production Code - dreeves
https://blog.beeminder.com/specs/
======
dreeves
I think the thing I'm least sure of in this post is the difference between a
functional spec and a technical spec and when and why you'd want one vs the
other.

(And whether the whole concept of generalizing those to a whole continuum is
useful. I like it conceptually/intellectually but don't know how actually
useful it is.)

